# Is This Good 4 Gaming Pc I Have 20,000 Dollar Budget!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



## Roncharlespatton

hey guys can someone tell me if this is a good gaming computer i have a 20,000 dollar budget

http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&oc=DXCWZH6&s=dhs


----------



## holdenssx

Why would you spent any where near 20,000 dollars? Thats totally pointless! 
The Dell that you have configured for 6,000 something you could build yourself for loads cheaper.


----------



## AdmnPower

not to mention you could build a better one than that. That thing doesn't even take advantage of SLI as far as i can see.


----------



## computerhakk

Just let him spend his money will ya?



Roncharlespatton said:


> hey guys can someone tell me if this is a good gaming computer


Yes. Apparently it is.



Roncharlespatton said:


> i have a 20,000 dollar budget



Fantastic.


----------



## Bradan

dont spend 20 grand, spend 4000$ tops on a custom built pc, every1 here would tell you that, the markup is nearly 300% on the pc ur looking at really.

might as well learn something


----------



## kof2000

how about lots of strippers and beers instead


----------



## JamesC

Perhaps he doesn't have $20,000 and just wants to play around and see what the best PC available is? 

If you really want to spend up to $20,000 on a PC, go to Alienware and max out their best PC and you should reach around $14,000.

But spending anything more than $5,000 for a gaming computer is stupid. You could get a small supercomputer for $20,000 :F


----------



## holdenssx

JamesC said:


> Perhaps he doesn't have $20,000 and just wants to play around and see what the best PC available is?
> 
> If you really want to spend up to $20,000 on a PC, go to Alienware and max out their best PC and you should reach around $14,000.



He might be kidding but if he isn't, going to Alienware and maxing out their system would be a total rip off, because he could build it himself for way cheaper.


----------



## kof2000

voodoopc is easier to max out his so called budget.


----------



## newatit27

JamesC said:


> Perhaps he doesn't have $20,000 and just wants to play around and see what the best PC available is?
> 
> If you really want to spend up to $20,000 on a PC, go to Alienware and max out their best PC and you should reach around $14,000.
> 
> But spending anything more than $5,000 for a gaming computer is stupid. You could get a small supercomputer for $20,000 :F



even If he wasn't kidding I wouldn't reccomend alienware.

I would recomend this  he may even be able to exceed this budget with these computers


----------



## TFT

There you go


----------



## Person1234

Goto a computer shop and get them to build a better one, I'm sure it'll be better value too. I suggest getting vista ulimate, it's heaps better, get 8 gigs of RAM. Why do you need a blu-ray drive?


----------



## Violent 777

Go and buy yourself something else with that money...Dont spend 20000 dollars on a computer!
Pay off your mortgage, buy a car, i dunno... but... meh up to u i guess
With that money, of course its good for gaming


----------



## jimmymac

TFT said:


> There you go


 

Horrible Section 16 RNG based machines, absolute scourge of the slot machine world and should be banned world wide for the damage they are doing...


/rant mode off


----------



## TFT

Ah Jimmy I remember reading a post many months ago now on your interest in this type of machine. Did'nt think I would get a serious response I just saw this big "thing" for what is probably a ridiculous amount of money, you just don't know who's out there and what knowledge there is


----------



## Roncharlespatton

omg im sorry guys ive been on vacation for the last few days and this really is the only time i have checked this thread. i ment to say my budget is 2,000 for a graduation gift. but now we went on a cruise so that supposedly was my present but they said i could get a pc also but no more than 1,000 grand is there anything you guys can build for under or no more than one grand that is excellent.


----------



## cybereclipse

haha... i went to that falcon website....

even i coud'nt max it out (it came out to be 18,116)
and thats with everything (including 4 TB of space!!!)

on a more serious note.... for 2,000 why not just build one....


----------



## kof2000

VOODOO OMEN 






 Behold - your dream machine.

Your design specifications are listed below, and it's entirely up to you from this point onwards as to what you choose to do with this unique Voodoo computer. A detailed summary is of your Components and Features, followed by the options of the next step, are at your disposal.

Features :

 Celestial Sphere
 Allure match my optional Mouse
 Allure match my optional Keyboard
 Allure match my optional Monitor(s)
 Allure match my optional Speakers


Components :

  Liquid Chilled Voodoo OMEN
  Voodoo Performance and Stability Re-Engineering
  Voodoo Renowned Cabling System
  Voodoo Disaster Recovery System II
  Voodoo EDGE Mousing Surface
  Voodoo Koeskin System Binder
  VoodooPC T-Shirt
  IS09001:2000 Quality Control Standards
  Voodoo MAGA Aluminium Chassis
  Voodoo Illuminated Mask & Airbox
  Eye of the Storm and Electric Veins
  Voodoo Intel SLI Motherboard
  Voodoo Stealth 1000 Watt Modular Silent Power Supply
  Intel® Core™2 Extreme Quad-Core QX6800
  Voodoo OMEN Supercharged Intercooler
  4GB Corsair PC8500C5D DDR2
  Blue Voodoo super coolant
  150GB 10K RPM RAPTOR S-ATA
  150GB 10K RPM RAPTOR S-ATA
  150GB 10K RPM RAPTOR S-ATA
  150GB 10K RPM RAPTOR S-ATA
  500GB USB2.0 16MB 7200RPM
  Molded Digital Card Reader
  LG Blu-ray disc rewriter & HD DVD-ROM Drive
  LG Blu-ray disc rewriter & HD DVD-ROM Drive
  NVIDIA GeForce 8800 ULTRA 768 MB Liquid Cooled
  NVIDIA GeForce 8800 ULTRA 768 MB Liquid Cooled
  46" Samsung Syncmaster 8ms Gaming LCD
  X-Meridian 7.1 DTS Connect Sound Card
  Creative Gigaworks THX 7.1
  Voodoo GIGABIT Ethernet Connection
  Worldwide Shipping
  Windows Vista Ultimate
  Windows Vista Ultimate
  Microsoft Office Pro 2007
  FUEL Software Essentials v2.0
  Tom Clancy Splinter Cell 4 Double Agent
  Battlefield 2: Deluxe Edition w/Special Forces Expansion
  F.E.A.R (First Encounter Assault Recon)
  Half Life 2 : Episode 1
  Logitech diNovo Edge wireless Keyboard
  Logitech DiNovo Media Desktop Bluetooth
  Logitech® MX™ Revolution
  Logitech G25 Racing Wheel - Wheel pedals and gear shift
  3 Year Voodoo Desktop Warranty Policy
  Desktop Platinum Upgrade Policy
  3 Year DESKTOP World-Wide Aircare Service

*~$21969.07*


----------



## holdenssx

If you meant 2,000 dollars, then why did you link to a dell for over 6,000 dollars?


----------



## Roncharlespatton

cuz im not stupid i know that i can buy the case from dell and create the computer so much cheaper than what they would offer.


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80

i wouldnt even by a case off dell, why dell, why not one that ppl that see it will know you custimzed it your self go on newegg.com and look at the 1000s of cases they have


----------

